# Florida Requirements Question



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

What qualifies as a "legal" Uber driver, puns and obvious jokes aside.

In Florida, Brevard County if it helps, is all that is required to make an Uber driver "legal" a commercial insurance policy and a chauffeur or similar endorsement on license? Or is there a specific VFH endorsement or certificate of some sort?

I've read that those are the 2 tickets you get at OIA so assume that is what is required.

Edit: Here is what the FL DMV site says, and I don't fall into any of these categories.

*Who Needs a Florida Commercial Driver's License?*
You'll need to obtain a commercial driver's license (CDL) if you intend to drive any of the following:


A vehicle whose actual, registered, or gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) is over 26,001 lbs. and is towing a vehicle with an actual, registered, or GVWR of over 10,000 lbs. (Class A license).
A single vehicle whose actual, registered, or GVWR is over 26,001 lbs. (Class B license).
A vehicle weighing *under 26,001 lbs*. and designed to either transport *more than 15 passengers* (including the driver) or carry hazardous materials (Class C license)


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

Update:
The local PD - Suggests a VFH permit if I, as a driver was concerned about it, but felt that it does not apply to Uber. Also that permit would only cover for the City of Melbourne not all of Brevard.
The local DMV - Totally clueless to my questions. Responses I got when asking about endorsements or license types:
1) We dont lease vehicles here
2) Hoover? Why do you need a DL to sell vacuums? (Im not kidding about this one...)
3) Since you arent carrying more than 15 passengers and driving a personal vehicle, I see no need for a endorsement or anything other than a stronger insurance policy.
4) What is youber?

Spoke with a few Officers locally and we flipped through their magic book or ordinances and such, and found wording excluding "ride share" vehicles from VFH verbiage specifically. The few I spoke with were very clear about suggesting not to worry about it in Brevard as they could find no statute or ordinance to box it in and personally had no objections to the service.

Interesting indeed.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Don't go to dmv. Go to your county regulator of codes and permits. They'll be determining what you are supposed to have.


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Don't go to dmv. Go to your county regulator of codes and permits. They'll be determining what you are supposed to have.


Except when asked they were totally clueless.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Best thing might be to talk to your state's Dept. Of Public Safety...I know here on Georgia the DMV is completely clueless on operation regs of commercial carriers.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...XLaVOQk1qVKGGLTPQ&sig2=y5vckmbXx64TSMCwZvROZA

You need to have a decal. You are right though, Brevard makes that application hard to find.


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

That link goes to the motion photog section for permits while the vehicle for hire section lists no permit info. Great resource though, thanks for the link! Digging through that to see if I can find anything more than the VFH form I got from MPD.

Though going that route would mean you need to display rates outside and inside of vehicle. Hmm...


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

PlatypusMuerte said:


> That link goes to the motion photog section for permits while the vehicle for hire section lists no permit info. Great resource though, thanks for the link! Digging through that to see if I can find anything more than the VFH form I got from MPD.
> 
> Though going that route would mean you need to display rates outside and inside of vehicle. Hmm...


Yeah I couldn't find the application. True government fashion.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

You need to get a Vehicle for hire license,you don't need to display your rates outside ,you are not a taxi.
Beside Uber, as a Vehicle for hire you can set your own rates
They should have aplication for the license at your local county office for contractor licenses


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

PlatypusMuerte said:


> What qualifies as a "legal" Uber driver, puns and obvious jokes aside.
> 
> In Florida, Brevard County if it helps, is all that is required to make an Uber driver "legal" a commercial insurance policy and a chauffeur or similar endorsement on license? Or is there a specific VFH endorsement or certificate of some sort?
> 
> ...


NOTHING TO DO WITH FL DMV... 
Brevard regulates the Livery services as do most of the counties and towns in Florida. All you need is a FL Class E license. But what you will need is the local regulatory crap like a License for the service you provide, a permit for the driver which includes a more intense background check than the one that Uber or Lyft do a vehicle requirement (meaning specific types of vehicles) and pass the inspection plus commercial insurance.

So bottom line is this. You don't need a Commercial license but need the commercial insurance as you are transporting people. You do not need a CDL to get commercial insurance. But if you get commercial insurance you then need a business license. Its a catch 22. 
Welcome to the transportation business.


----------

